# اللهجة المصرية : يا قلبك



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة للشاعر حسين السيد ، قامت بغنائها كروان الشرق فايزة احمد وهي
 ( وقدرت تهجر )

قال فيها الشاعر 

وقدرت تهجر يا قلبك
وقدرت تهجر يا بختك
ونسيت حياتي وسنين حياتي
وقدرت تهرب من ذكرياتي
روحي انا .. ليه بس انا

بماذا يقصد الشاعر جملة ( يا قلبك ) وما معناها بالمصري ؟


وشكراً ..


----------



## cherine

تعني: يا لَقَسوة قلبك، أو: إن قلبك شديد القسوة.


----------



## A doctor

فعلاً خير الكلام ما قل ودل


الف شكر اختي العزيزة


----------

